# As many as 1/3 not IBS-D, but treatable BAD (Bile Acid Diarrhoea) New Article



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw this today in the news, thought it may help some here. Sounds interesting:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2255492/Bile-acid-diarrhoea-For-40-years-doctors-said-I-IBS-In-fact-hormone-problem-cured-simple-pill.html



> The paper said this was often misdiagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome. Professor Walters says as many as a third of all patients in the NHS who are currently treated for IBS where diarrhoea is the predominant symptom have bile acid diarrhoea.
> 
> Moreover, the condition is treatable with a drug.
> 
> ...





> 'My results were positive for BAD - finally after 48 years of diarrhoea I had a definitive diagnosis,' says Judith. 'It was such a huge relief.'
> 
> After three months on the cholestyramine drugs Judith's bowel movements are normal and she no longer has diarrhoea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

See how long she was on it before she feels bac kto normal? 3 months. You must give trial of anything several months before deciding it doesn't work.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I was recently prescribed generic Questran on a trial basis and have seen some improvement. Maybe it is time for me to look closer at BAD since doctor's no longer care enough to help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think that if one can't get one's Dr to test for this one should ask them for a script for the Questran or Colestid just to see if it does indeed help. Also I agree.... sometimes it takes a trial of considerable length before one can give up on a treatment.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

When I had bad D problems, the type of Colesevelam hydrochloride I used was in tablet form, from Genzyme, now part of Sanofi.

http://www.cholestagel.com/cholestagel_home.asp?submit=Continue


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

As far as I can tell, the cholestyramine in whatever form is not bad for you, so what's the harm in trying it? get a 6 month supply and give it a shot.


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

good luck with that Lancschic, hope it's the answer for you


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Look up the various names for cholestid--Questran, etc. Maybe your dr will have heard of it by another name and not know it's the same thing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For example in the US the name for the generic form is: Cholestyramine


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

A lot of us can get diarrhea under control with calcium carbonate instead of the drug Cholestyramine and it is much easier and safer to take. And yes I do agree it is bile acid that causes lots of the attacks of diarrhea.

Linda


----------



## Jjuk88 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Linda I never join these websites ever but I just want to join it to thank you I have been doing so much research about ibs d because I have been suffering with it for the past 4 months well thats what the doctor thinks it is ... i have never had eating problems my whole life could always eat what I want then I got ill an had diaorhea ever since ... I was looking across the Internet and I found ur old blogs from 2006 about calcium so I thought I would give it a try I've only been doing it 3 days and I can't believe how effective it is I've had solid poos for the first time in months Hope it continues .... Just wna thank you for giving people advice even though your cured because not a lot of people help others once they are better your a great person and I thank you from the bottom of my heart.... jj london uk


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Look up Habba syndrome. This is old news.

It is part of the problem, but still just treating a symptom.

FMT.. it's the future.  But until then take Cholestyramine for the bile acid, get good pro biotics to make up for the lack of good cultures in your gut, immodium to slow things down and fiber to bulk things up.


----------

